# Resolute Acclaim 1996?



## webbie (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is an old picture - has to be about 1996 because Andrea (r) is now 28 and David is almost 21. The stove is a Resolute Acclaim and the pic was taken with my first digital camera - a Kodak DC50. Quality sucks, and this is at full resolution.


----------



## Corie (Mar 22, 2006)

Not trying to a smart ash Craig, but I never realized digital camera's went back that far!


----------



## DonCT (Mar 22, 2006)

That was back when they probably stored the pictures on a 5" floppy


----------



## webbie (Mar 22, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Not trying to a smart ash Craig, but I never realized digital camera's went back that far!



Oh yee of little faith:

http://tinyurl.com/fvgoe

It was 756 x 504  (1/3 of a megapixel) with built in 1 meg memory(could store 12-50 pics) and even flash. Automatic focus and serial connection to the computer which actually worked at certain times!

I took a lot of pics with it, including many of the first ones on this site as well as a lot which I placed on one of my local hobby sites.

I even learned to do 360 degree panoramas with it! I'll post some when I find them.....


Here are some other shots I took with it....(only the listed ones)
https://www.hearth.com/hcc/pics/pages/sugarbush.html
https://www.hearth.com/hcc/pics/pages/flowers.html
https://www.hearth.com/hcc/pics/pages/bikecopy2.html
https://www.hearth.com/hcc/pics/pages/field.html
https://www.hearth.com/hcc/pics/pages/fall2.html


----------



## fbelec (Mar 23, 2006)

that camera did very well.
it must have been close to top of the line in it's day?


----------



## webbie (Mar 23, 2006)

fbelec said:
			
		

> that camera did very well.
> it must have been close to top of the line in it's day?



Actually, just about the ONLY in it's line. As I remember, Apple had one of the first - the Quicktake, which was also made by Kodak - mine was directly made by Kodak and a little better than the Quicktake.

Here's some DP history:
http://tinyurl.com/qwc7n

It had quite a bad shutter delay, so forget abour action shots! 

I think I paid 969. for it at some mail order outfit. Sold it for 30 bucks or so on eBay...

My main camera now is a 5 year old Sony - 5 megpixels with the long lens - I really like it except for the weight if you are a tourist. It can get crazy reading online reviews and deciding on a camera! You really have to come up with a list of what exactly you need. In this case, what sold me was the ability of this camera to take pics in very low light with the flash off - great for a lot of situations where you want accurate color and also not to make a big fuss.

I also have a little Canon that fits in the pocket.

My next camera - although I'll probably keep the two I have - will have:
1. 10x OPTICAL zoom - I like to photograph wildlife/nature and this helps.
2. A really good burst mode - meaning it can take 10 pics or so in 2 seconds with one press of the button.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 23, 2006)

ya know it's funny. once you step up to the 5 pixel sony it's a whole different camera.
my camera is a 3 year old 3.2 pixel sony and you have to wait a month of sundays for the flash to recharge. cost me $360.00 but it's great outside. my father inlaw has the 5 pixel sony. it looks like mine but charges the flash in a flash and of course takes a better pictures. i think he paid $300.00. mine also fools people. when your about to take a flash picture and people pose, then you press the button the camera pulse flashes and people think your done, a second go's by then a regular flash and it takes the picture. by then people have already moved. hugh pain.


----------



## webbie (Mar 23, 2006)

fbelec said:
			
		

> ya know it's funny. once you step up to the 5 pixel sony it's a whole different camera.
> my camera is a 3 year old 3.2 pixel sony and you have to wait a month of sundays for the flash to recharge. cost me $360.00 but it's great outside. my father inlaw has the 5 pixel sony. it looks like mine but charges the flash in a flash and of course takes a better pictures. i think he paid $300.00. mine also fools people. when your about to take a flash picture and people pose, then you press the button the camera pulse flashes and people think your done, a second go's by then a regular flash and it takes the picture. by then people have already moved. hugh pain.



I'm sure you have tried this, but if you use a better battery (assuming you use disposables), the flash will work better. If it already is using a rechargeable...well, then you are out of luck. That's why we have family - to pass those suckers on and get a new one!


----------



## fbelec (Mar 24, 2006)

it came with rechargeable. i tried duracell alkalines figuring that the higher voltage might help. no such luck. so i bought higher amp hour rechargeable. same. oh well


----------

